# The iPad arrives, and it's basically a big iPhone



## cheerio

http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/patterson/64350



> The long wait is over, the rumors are over, and at last, the Apple tablet is a reality. Armed with a 9.7-inch display, just a half-inch thick, and weighing just a pound and a half, the iPad is ... well, it's essentially just a big iPhone, albeit with a price tag that's a lot cheaper than I was expecting. Not bad, but if you were hoping for a revolutionary new product, prepare to be disappointed.
> So, let's get a few specifics out of the way first. The Wi-Fi- and Bluetooth-enabled iPad (yup, that's the name Apple settled upon) will do pretty much anything an iPhone can do-including e-mail, Web browsing, calendar and event managements, photos, music and video, and apps (it'll be able to run "virtually" any app in the App Store, we're told). You'll also be able to buy books on the new iBooks store (more on that in a minute) and work on office documents using a custom version of Apple's iWork suite, all with the help on a virtual, nearly full-size QWERTY keypad.
> 
> Pricing? Much cheaper than I thought it would be: just $499 for the entry-level 16GB model, far less than the $999 price tag that many had predicted (and/or feared). You'll also be able to get a 32GB version for $599, while the 64GB flavor will cost you $699.
> 
> And yes, as predicted, 3G models will be available as well, with prepaid, no-contract plans for AT&T (and only AT&T, it should be said); expect to pay $29 a month for unlimited data, or $14 for 250MB a month ("more than a month" for most people, said a still-thin but otherwise healthy looking Steve Jobs ... which might true, so long as you don't browse too much or watch too many streaming videos). iPads with embedded 3G will cost $150 above and beyond the price of the non-3G versions (so $649 for the 16GB version, $749 for the 32GB model, and so on).
> 
> When will the iPad ship? In 60 days, Jobs promised, with an extra 30-day wait for the 3G models.
> 
> And how about battery life? Expect 10 hours, according to Sir Steve, plus a month of stand-by time. (And yes, the battery is encased in the iPad shell.)
> 
> So then ... what does the iPad do that's so special, exactly? Well ... as I said right up front, we're basically talking a big iPhone/iPod Touch here. You've got the same basic iPhone look-including the big touchscreen and the Home key at the bottom-only super-sized.
> 
> For Web browsing, for instance, you can now see an entire Web page (and be able to read the text) in one shot (although no, Flash is still not supported). When you read your e-mail messages now, you can view your inbox on the left side of the screen while you have a message open, and you've got a much bigger virtual QWERTY keypad to deal with. Now when you browse your music, you're looking at an interface that more closely resembles the desktop version of iTunes. The on-screen calendar looks like a big monthly calendar, not just a series of little numbered boxes. Mapping on the iPad is also bigger (and yes, still powered by Google), and, I suppose, better.
> 
> You'll also be able to run "nearly" every app in the App Store, either at a reduced "pixel-for-pixel" size or full screen via the magic of pixel doubling. The current Facebook app, for example, will work just fine on the iPad ... it's just a lot bigger. And in case you were wondering, well ... no, you can't run multiple apps at once, on the same iPad screen (as I was hoping).
> 
> More interesting is the potential for app developers to build apps that take advantage of the iPad's jumbo display. A revamped version of Gameloft's first-person shooter "N.O.V.A." was shown off that featured new multitouch gestures such as swiping three fingers to open a door, or two fingers to toss a grenade. On the "Need for Speed" driving game, there's now enough room to include a touch-enabled stick shift, as well as a rear-view mirror that you can tap.
> 
> We also got our first glimpse at some of the much-hyped newspaper apps for the iPad, including an app for the New York Times that looked more like a real newspaper than a phone app, complete with movable columns, slideshows, streaming video, and the ability to read in landscape or portrait modes. Not bad, but that's about all we saw from the magazine/newspaper standpoint-surprising, given all the ink that's been spilled over how the Apple tablet will supposedly revolutionize/save the publishing business.
> 
> Speaking of publishing ... yes, Jobs touted the iPad as a Kindle competitor, announcing a new e-book store called iBooks that'll let you buy and download books from five major publishers (including Penguin, Harper Collins, Simon & Schuster, Macmillan, and Hachette). In terms of the e-books themselves, publishers can choose to "print" them in black & white or color, and you'll be able to change the font and font size if you wish. An initial glance at the pricing revealed several books that were conspicuously pricier than they are on the Kindle store, though.
> 
> Another new feature: a trio of productivity apps based on Apple's existing iWork suite, including Pages (for word processing), Numbers (spreadsheet), and Keynote (presentations). As you might expect, each app ($9.99 each in the App Store) take advantage of all the iPad's touch features; for example, in Numbers, you can call up a specific virtual keypad for entering cell functions, which is a nice touch. However, since there's no true multitasking on the iPad, you can't, say, have a Web page open while you're composing a document in Pages. That's a major drawback in my book (at least in terms of using the iPad as a laptop replacement).
> 
> The iPad will come with three accessories, by the way: a standard dock that'll prop the device up for viewing videos, slideshows, or other documents; a dock with a physical keyboard attached; and a "really nice" case.
> 
> Missing features in the iPad: No built-in camera (so no, there's no facial recognition that would, for instance, automatically identify different family members and switch to their personalized iPad view). No TV subscriptions (as had been previously rumored). No Flash support for the Web browser. No app multitasking. No haptic feedback for the virtual QWERTY keypad ... and indeed, nothing all that new on the UI front at all.
> 
> Overall, the most surprising thing about the iPad is the $499 price tag for the low-end model ... and that was a wise decision, because frankly, I still don't understand why I'd want an iPod in addition to my iPhone and my MacBook.
> 
> Am I disappointed in today's big announcement? Well, it's hard to imagine what Steve Jobs possibly could have unveiled today that would have lived up to the hype, and it'll take some time for the reality of the iPad to sink in (for me, anyway).
> 
> But my immediate reaction ... yep, disappointment. The iPad looks like an interesting refinement of the iPhone/iPod Touch model, but does it break the mold like the original iPhone did? Personally, I don't think so. Will I buy one? Probably yes, because tech is my business ... buy if I were the average gadget freak, I just don't know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Isn't the "tomorrow" of above TODAY?  What news?


----------



## cheerio

sorry, didnt see the date, updated the story


----------



## akpak

Well... a big iPhone without the phone, and without a camera.

It's actually just a big iPod Touch, with 3G data ability.


----------



## hsuthard

Mostly, but not exactly. It  does have some heavier duty apps, that would make it more appealing to me, at least. The iBook app I hope will be available on OS X, I'd like the ability to use that. iPhoto, iWork 09, are all apps I look forward to using on the iPad. 

I'm very disappointed that it STILL doesn't support Flash. That's just idiotic, IMO. There's just not a good reason for it not being able to display Flash.

Still, I'd love to have one. A 10-hour battery life is very appealing and it would be great to use in many cases instead of a laptop as it will have it's own 3G access. And I can't say how much I love my iPhone. It is just fantastic, I just love it more than I ever thought possible. The thought of a larger iPhone sounds great to me!

Oh, and the name?? Really? Does any woman who sees the name not immediately think of feminine hygiene products? I hate to sound crass (really I'm not a crass person), but that just strikes me as a marketing mistake!


----------



## anivyl

i didn't notice it doesn't support flash, but i am still part ways through a whole bunch of articles and pictures about the ipad myself.

but otherwise, YES it's a crazy crass name. i think we might see a name change in the next year or less lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Pretty clueless about iThings (I agree the name is ooky -- what's wrong with iTablet or iSlate which is what all the early rumor mongers were calling it -- I guess it's to make you think of the iPod:  iPod/iPad. . .same thing but different) but I'm not understanding how it's NOT a phone but DOES have 3G.  I understood that the iPod Touch only connects via WiFi. . . but, as I said, I'm clueless about all things "i" so maybe I'm confused.


----------



## meljackson

I didn't think anything of the name until you said that! Now I'm not going to be able to forget lol.

Melissa


----------



## Rasputina

Ann in Arlington said:


> Pretty clueless about iThings (I agree the name is ooky -- what's wrong with iTablet or iSlate which is what all the early rumor mongers were calling it -- I guess it's to make you think of the iPod: iPod/iPad. . .same thing but different) but I'm not understanding how it's NOT a phone but DOES have 3G. I understood that the iPod Touch only connects via WiFi. . . but, as I said, I'm clueless about all things "i" so maybe I'm confused.


It doesn't have any type of dialing capability so no phone service. It has 3g network option so you can access the internet anywhere there is a 3g network, vs only being able to access with an open wi-fi network.

As for the name, I can see why they didn't call it islate since all the kiddies would start calling it ihate.


----------



## Leslie

Someone answer a question for me...if you buy the iPad with only the wireless (not the 3G model) do you have to pay the $14.99 or $29.99/mo for the data plan? Or is that only required with the 3G?

Thanks!

L


----------



## Rasputina

There is no monthly fee except if you choose to pay for the 3-g data plan. But that means you only have access to the internet when you are in range of an open wifi network.


----------



## Leslie

Rasputina said:


> As for the name, I can see why they didn't call it islate since all the kiddies would start calling it ihate.


So instead, they went with iMaxiPad....ai, yi, yi...

L


----------



## Leslie

Rasputina said:


> There is no monthly fee except if you choose to pay for the 3-g data plan. But that means you only have access to the internet when you are in range of an open wifi network.


Ah, okay, thanks.

L


----------



## Rasputina

The association with feminine pads never crossed my mind, till I read it here, just like the previous poster. But it's not a permanent association for me. Maybe it will cross my mind next time my period shows up LOL


----------



## Leslie

Rasputina said:


> The association with feminine pads never crossed my mind, till I read it here, just like the previous poster. But it's not a permanent association for me. Maybe it will cross my mind next time my period shows up LOL


Well, Brian Williams just said it on NBC Nightly News, so either he reads KindleBoards or it has occurred to a few other folks. LOL.

L


----------



## Pushka

We had one of those women gaggle laughs this morning (us women - grandmother/daughter/grandaughters) and started calling the ipad the new "virtual feminine hygeine product".  It was the FIRST thing I thought of when I read the name yesterday from the list of possibles.


----------



## anivyl

well the naming thing has been running through the twitterhood. apparently someone also called it the iTampon ~.~ lol....

as for why they didn't call it the islate (and i think they did actually bought the name too), i think it's because HP has already got the Slate in the works - http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/06/the-hp-slate/ . for obvious marketing and branding reasons, you don't want someone to confuse your products with another company's products


----------



## Leslie

I think they should have taken a page out of the iPod naming book and called it the iQuonsetHut.


----------



## Kathy

l thought it would appeal to me more since I love the iPhone, but it really doesn't. I would like to see one. It looks pretty big and with all of my travel, I can't imagine carrying it with me. I already travel with my laptop, Kindle and iPhone. 

I know I will not forget the name. I wonder why their marketing department didn't get the association. Too funny.


----------



## Chris W

The iBook app uses ePub, which is an Adobe standard, so I'm wondering if they are working on updating the iPhone OS (the iPad runs a version of the iPhone OS) which will handle Flash and multitasking, but it's not quite ready yet. They have 60 days to get the OS just right, or maybe it will be the first major update for the annual Developers Conference in early Summer.


----------



## Leslie

Kathy said:


> I know I will not forget the name. I wonder why their marketing department didn't get the association. Too funny.


They are all men...

I didn't see the press conference in person, but what I watched on engadget, I didn't see a woman anywhere in sight...

L


----------



## Rasputina

Eh, just because I'm a woman doesn't mean I define the word pad in the way posted here. It wouldn't even have occurred to me. The same way it doesn't anytime I refer to other items called pads. I call a note pad, just a pad I don't automatically think menstrual product. This mentality is what I expect from teenage boys, not adults.


----------



## hsuthard

Leslie said:


> They are all men...
> 
> I didn't see the press conference in person, but what I watched on engadget, I didn't see a woman anywhere in sight...
> 
> L


That's exactly what I said - only a man would think that name was okay.

I'm hoping over the next couple of months we'll hear the name so much that it will become re-associated in my brain with technology instead of hygiene.

All in all, I'm glad I exchanged the DX I got at Christmas for the Kindle2, because then I can justify getting an iPad when it comes out.

My question is this -- if you get the 3G version, and have a data plan with AT&T or whoever, do they issue you a virtual phone number with that plan so you can text? I think when we had a data only plan with Verizon for a tethering device for our laptop. I would definitely want to text on it.


----------



## KindleChickie

I thought it was bad enough when macrumors.com was full of people talking about female hygene products in the iPad threads, but now here?  The other site is full of teenaged boys, whats going on here?


----------



## Geoffrey

I think they were trying for the 'Anything to make the world more like Start Trek' school of technology.  They couldn't use PADD as that would be too obvious.

But, iPad, even without the icky connotations, is just a silly name for an iTouch DX.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

KindleChickie said:


> I thought it was bad enough when macrumors.com was full of people talking about female hygene products in the iPad threads, but now here? The other site is full of teenaged boys, whats going on here?


Teenaged girls? 

Mike


----------



## hsuthard

KindleChickie said:


> I thought it was bad enough when macrumors.com was full of people talking about female hygene products in the iPad threads, but now here? The other site is full of teenaged boys, whats going on here?


Sorry, it's that time of the month


----------



## mlewis78

Rasputina said:


> The association with feminine pads never crossed my mind, till I read it here, just like the previous poster. But it's not a permanent association for me. Maybe it will cross my mind next time my period shows up LOL


I saw it somewhere else before I read it here. I think it was the NY Times in one of their tech blogs.


----------



## Rasputina

hsuthard said:


> My question is this -- if you get the 3G version, and have a data plan with AT&T or whoever, do they issue you a virtual phone number with that plan so you can text? I think when we had a data only plan with Verizon for a tethering device for our laptop. I would definitely want to text on it.


I kinda doubt it, since this is an itunes app store based product and no SMS application was showing on the home screen pictures ( and that is how the core SMS text is currently used on iphone) that you would need to use one of the multitudes of texting applications available in the itunes store and log into whatever account is associated with it. My daughter uses the yahoo one.


----------



## Pushka

Rasputina said:


> This mentality is what I expect from teenage boys, not adults.


Well you will have to excuse us then, wont you! Heaven help us if we cant have a good laugh sometimes without someone coming up with a comment like that!



KindleChickie said:


> I thought it was bad enough when macrumors.com was full of people talking about female hygene products in the iPad threads, but now here? The other site is full of teenaged boys, whats going on here?


Um, its called having a joke?


----------



## akpak

hsuthard said:


> There's just not a good reason for it not being able to display Flash.


Yes there is... It's so we don't all get free TV by going to Hulu and the like. Instead we have to buy our video from the iTunes store.

Also, Flash has some serious security flaws. Not such a big problem on an iPad, IMO, but a really bad idea on your cell phone.


----------



## libros_lego

Jeez, people calm down. It's just like when the nook came out and people were making fun of the name. It's just a joke.


----------



## Carld

I have a year-and-a-half left on my phone contract. Once that's done I might consider downgrading to a basic phone and picking up an iPad. Being able to use it like a Kindle to buy and read books is appealing. A lot depends on what Amazon does with the Kindle 3, and how much the iPad has been updated by that time. It seriously needs multitasking and Flash support at the very least to be a viable tablet computer.


----------



## cheeki

Ok, I waited, I watched.... I will PROBABLY NOT!
I have an Iphone (love it), kindle1(love it), laptop(sony), and netbook (with 3g----kindle app is loaded)...... 
I just think its a IphoneDX... 
Truly, if I didn't have all the above.... I might have been interested and then I would have just loaded kindle app....
But, even if I stack my kindle and netbook and iphone..... not really talking that much more space......
It just does not tempt me for now.........


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Its more a basically a big iPod Touch...it doesn't do any of the phone functions except the costing 30 bucks a month on a GSM (in the US AT&T) carrier for connectivity other than wifi.

Geoffrey had it best: iPod TouchDX


----------



## merlin7676

As someone without a Iphone (or internet on my phone for that matter) or a laptop, I am encouraged by what I've seen at the announcement yesterday. Haven't totally researched it all yet but I think it would be a great thing to have/use, especially for traveling...movie, internet browsing, reading, and email all in one..plus with the all the apps might even be a gps on there as well (don't have one of those either)


----------



## hsuthard

akjak said:


> Yes there is... It's so we don't all get free TV by going to Hulu and the like. Instead we have to buy our video from the iTunes store.
> 
> Also, Flash has some serious security flaws. Not such a big problem on an iPad, IMO, but a really bad idea on your cell phone.


This intrigues me -- I didn't realize there were security flaws? Is it possible that this might be an intentional decision by Apple not to include it? Honestly that never crossed my mind. Flash works great on OS X on my iMac and MacBook Pros.


----------



## DYB

I'm an Apple person and I find nothing in the iPad that interests me.  I love my iMacs and my iPods, I'm sick of my iPhone and will be giving it up for a BlackBerry when my contract ends in 3 weeks.  The iPad is essentially a low-end computer.  I've never been a big laptop person.  And if I were to get a laptop I wouldn't get the iPad because it doesn't have enough features for a real computer.  It really is just a huge iPod.  I really don't see the point - for myself anyway.  I won't be reading any books on a computer screen either - I spend enough time staring at computer screens at my job.

About Flash - Apple has issues with Flash.  I know some of their new iMacs had to be shipped back for exchange by customers because of Flash issues.


----------



## Rasputina

merlin7676 said:


> As someone without a Iphone (or internet on my phone for that matter) or a laptop, I am encouraged by what I've seen at the announcement yesterday. Haven't totally researched it all yet but I think it would be a great thing to have/use, especially for traveling...movie, internet browsing, reading, and email all in one..plus with the all the apps might even be a gps on there as well (don't have one of those either)


as far as GPS, currently only the iphone has GPS built in, to know where you are. There are GPS apps for turn by turn directions.


----------



## hsuthard

Rasputina said:


> as far as GPS, currently only the iphone has GPS built in, to know where you are. There are GPS apps for turn by turn directions.


The iPad does have GPS:

From the apple.com site:

Wi-Fi
Digital compass
Assisted GPS (Wi-Fi + 3G model)
Cellular (Wi-Fi + 3G model)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There was an article in the Washington Post today. . . . .the reviewer's observation was that it's designed to fill a niche between the super-mobile device like the various smartphones out there . . . and netbooks/laptops that are more full featured.  He had a point I thought.  And, while I would still prefer to read long form on a DX than a backlit screen -- yes, I know you can adjust contrast and brightness -- I can see this being VERY attractive to a lot of folks.  I had a tax client in today who plans to use his refund to get one. . . .I told him when he did to stop by the office 'cause I'd love to have a look at it. 'Course, that won't be 'til at least March!


----------



## cheerio

I have heard a lot of complaints about the name, personally, yeah, probably not the best choice


----------



## BrassMan

Frankly, I think I prefer the Kindle for its simplicity. It is what it is.


----------



## Asphodel

I think the iPad looks like a cool gadget, but I don't see myself buying one. I love reading on my Kindle because the e-ink is easy on the eyes and I love the long battery life. 

One thing I think the iPad will do is create a lot of excitement and change in the market - how many companies came out with touch-based interfaces for mobile phones after the iPhone came out? Generally new technology is good! 

I do have some concerns about how this will impact the ebook market and pricing, but we'll just have to see how that shakes out.


----------



## 911jason

The reason Apple won't put Flash on their iPhone/iPod/iPad's is because they want you to buy your video from iTunes and not find it free on the internet. Although I read earlier on the Adobe Flash Platform Blog that they are working on a project that may bypass the restriction:



> Adobe and more than 50 of our partners in the Open Screen Project are working to enable developers and content publishers to deliver to any device, so that consumers have open access to their favorite interactive media, content, and applications across platform, regardless of the device that people choose to use.


----------



## HappyGuy

I don't think I'm totally techno-ignorant, but this is something I don't know about. But ... the thing has speakers and a mic, right?  And it has web connection. Could you not use one of those web phone services to make calls on it?

By the way, regarding names - how long do you think it will be before the top of the line ($8XX) version becomes commonly know as the maxipad?


----------



## Carld

FearNot said:


> I don't think I'm totally techno-ignorant, but this is something I don't know about. But ... the thing has speakers and a mic, right? And it has web connection. Could you not use one of those web phone services to make calls on it?


Apparently you can now. Apple was blocking VoIP, but has dropped that restriction.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/28/fring-for-iphone-now-lets-you-call-with-skype-over-3g/


----------



## mlewis78

*For Apple, iPad Said More Than Intended* -- NY Times article by Brad Stone on the new device's name:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/29/technology/29name.html?src=twt&twt=nytimes


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I did see where there's some Japanese company that feels it owns the name. . . .you'd think Apple would have researched that first.  If they didn't -- shame on them.  If they did, I guess they feel they can win the suit.

And, I guess the smaller company is really happy that someone with such deep pockets is trying to use "their name".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been wanting an iPod touch but I could really get interested in one of these. One of the apps I was going to get for the i'Touch was a drawing/paint program and this would be even better for designing on, and all the other apps I'm interested in would also be available!

As for the name, the quilting community (mostly women in their 40s and 50s) that I'm part of has been talking about feminine products for weeks.  I hadn't thought of it before I read it on Facebook, but now it's stuck in my mind.


Spoiler



Stephen Colbert calling it the iTampod last night didn't help any....


 (Spoiler blocked for the benefit of the people sick of the name jokes. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Uh oh.  If Stephen Colbert says it. . . . . .it'll stick.  

Actually, Betsy, it sounds like it could be an ideal device for you!  (Go check Facebook. . .they're doing a giveaway. . . .tonight at 5 p.m.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

How can you give away something that isn't available yet?  Will have to check...

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

I don't mind people having fun. But where was the furor over notepad and mouse pad and legal pad and padlock. Sounds more like a contrived marketing thing. Maybe apple started it for free advertising?


----------



## cheerio

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been wanting an iPod touch but I could really get interested in one of these. One of the apps I was going to get for the i'Touch was a drawing/paint program and this would be even better for designing on, and all the other apps I'm interested in would also be available!
> 
> As for the name, the quilting community (mostly women in their 40s and 50s) that I'm part of has been talking about feminine products for weeks.  I hadn't thought of it before I read it on Facebook, but now it's stuck in my mind.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Colbert calling it the iTampod last night didn't help any....
> 
> 
> (Spoiler blocked for the benefit of the people sick of the name jokes.
> 
> Betsy


The names that people come up just keep making me laugh


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I have to say that, like most Apple products, it has a high cool factor. Unfortunately, it doesn't really do much for me, much as I love Apple gadgetry! The main drawback for me is actually one of the things that Apple presents as a strength: that it's, well, a pad (feminine product associations aside! LOL!). You have to hold the darn thing all the time unless you get a cover/stand like some of those for the Kindle. And, for someone like me who'd be doing a lot of typing/writing - other than email - the keyboard eats up half of the limited screen real estate. I like to be able to see more of what I'm writing, and need to be able to split-screen or easily tab between documents or apps when doing revisions or research. I would have been much more impressed had Apple introduced a killer netbook or a hybrid like Lenovo is introducing later this year - aside from the higher cost (the last I saw was around $1000), I like the configuration concept of that one much better.

That won't keep me from playing with one in the local Apple store, but I think we'll probably be taking a pass on buying these (although I plan to find out how to get books sold through the Apple bookstore!)...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mike, maybe we'll run into each other at the apple store then. I plan on going and playing as soon as I can. 

Oh, maybe we can make it a MD/VA KB event.. Lunch at the Cheesecake Factory and then a stroll through the mall to the apple store (and for the tea lovers, a quick stop at Teavana...

Back on topic: I agree with your take on it. I was excited about it for about 12 hours, but the more I thought about it, the more I realized it's just not all that. If it could multitask and have flash support I'd consider it a whole lot more, (not as a Kindle replacement though).


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh, maybe we can make it a MD/VA KB event.. Lunch at the Cheesecake Factory and then a stroll through the mall to the apple store (and for the tea lovers, a quick stop at Teavana...


Hey, I wouldn't mind "unveling" _Legend of the Sword_ at the Cheesecake Factory if we had a meetup there! LOL! 



> Back on topic: I agree with your take on it. I was excited about it for about 12 hours, but the more I thought about it, the more I realized it's just not all that. If it could multitask and have flash support I'd consider it a whole lot more, (not as a Kindle replacement though).


Yeah, I'd completely forgotten about the lack of support for Flash! That just kills me. Well, my hope springs eternal for an "iNetbook" sort of thing, but I guess I'll have to keep waiting. Hmph!


----------



## 911jason

luvmy4brats said:


> If it could multitask and have flash support I'd consider it a whole lot more, (not as a Kindle replacement though).


That quote sums it up for me perfectly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm not particularly interested in having an iPad. .. .but am always up for a KindleBoards meet!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sounds good to me, after March 9th?  (Wonder when they'll be available in the Apple Stores?)  I'm definitely interested in one, as I said; think it would have some real benefits to me in the graphics area.

Betsy


----------



## Daisy1960

*I am wondering whether or not the publishing houses which are to feature titles in the iBookstore (Penguin, Harper Collins, Simon & Schuster, Macmillan, and Hachette) will be exclusive to the iBookstore, or whether they'll still allow their titles to be sold by Amazon for the Kindle-- would anyone know?*


----------



## John Steinbeck

The real deal killer is no multi-tasking and flash free....They built a custom low power relatively high-powered processor and then hamstring the device to using one program at a time. They also will require a bunch of proprietary cables and adaptors in order to retrieve and use photo memory cards...and tell me, why not use a simple commonplace connector cable for data transfer (mico usb, etc.) Nope, Apple wants to control everything (no Hulu or flash games, buy ours instead). We'll see if the battery lasts 10 hours, they always seem to prop those numbers up a little.


----------



## Scheherazade

I think Apple is going to shoot themselves in the foot with the proprietary thing, especially with competition coming out with all of these Android based devices that -should- have Flash sometime soon.  It just doesn't make sense to me either... one application at a time?  It's seriously just more of the same.  I would expect a tablet to basically be a flat, touchscreen netbook at the very least.  They do have some of those though running Windows 7 which I think I'd seriously look into over this.  They even have laptops that "convert" into tablets by just lifting off the upper screen, so you can have an easy to use keyboard in a laptop form factor when you want it instead of the awkward looking stand that they have.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Daisy1960 said:


> *I am wondering whether or not the publishing houses which are to feature titles in the iBookstore (Penguin, Harper Collins, Simon & Schuster, Macmillan, and Hachette) will be exclusive to the iBookstore, or whether they'll still allow their titles to be sold by Amazon for the Kindle-- would anyone know?*


Apple is big into exclusivity but Publishers are not Cell Phone carriers and I'm hopeful that the publishers in iBookstore are going to continue in ebook formats for all.

By the way, today I had to amend the IT policy of my company as I got the first requests for iPad on the network for work functions. So in some small way I'm the guy leading the charge on "this is not an office device". (very high "cool" factor, low on the function thing and quite honestly, its more expensive than the netbooks we buy today. (way more) (and doesn't do as much).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Daisy1960 said:


> *I am wondering whether or not the publishing houses which are to feature titles in the iBookstore (Penguin, Harper Collins, Simon & Schuster, Macmillan, and Hachette) will be exclusive to the iBookstore, or whether they'll still allow their titles to be sold by Amazon for the Kindle-- would anyone know?*


Or will Amazon still sell their titles? The plot thickens, see
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19161.0/topicseen.html

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

I think this device looks great and at this point I fully plan on getting one as soon as they are available.
I signed up for notification just as soon as they become available.


----------



## ak rain

I can't justify purchasing one but I would like to see one. It will be interesting to see changes in both Apple and kindles
sylvia


----------



## Andra

Got this from DH and had to share - it's Pee-wee's Big Apple iPad Adventure:
http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/f7a03edbd7/pee-wee-gets-an-ipad

(I hope this hasn't been posted before. I tried to scan the iPad threads and didn't see it.)


----------



## Rasputina

Richard in W.Orange said:


> very high "cool" factor, low on the function thing and quite honestly, its more expensive than the netbooks we buy today. (way more) (and doesn't do as much).


It surely isn't the right device for you. But as someone who uses apps from the app store on a daily basis it has just the functionality I want and is exactly what I've been hoping for ever since I got my iphone. A bigger touchscreen, tablet design because I have no desire for a fold open mini lap top with a fugly physical keyboard like a netbook. It will run the apps in the itunes app store, which is a requirement for me to buy it. And we get iworks which is the other main thing I wanted. I'm also completely thrilled that there are 2 data options, either wifi only or 3g. I think this was very smart on Apples part. I haven't decided if I will go for the 3g model. I really don't "need" it as I want the device for primarily at home and will use my iphone when out.

Another wonderful thing is that we don't have to repurchase the apps we already own. So all my apps that I use on my iphone are immediately compatible ( as Steve Jobs said) with ipad but also I don't have to pay for them again. And I do have a lot of apps I've paid for, I'm not one of those, free only people.


----------



## Chad Winters

Rasputina said:


> It surely isn't the right device for you. But as someone who uses apps from the app store on a daily basis it has just the functionality I want and is exactly what I've been hoping for ever since I got my iphone. A bigger touchscreen, tablet design because I have no desire for a fold open mini lap top with a fugly physical keyboard like a netbook. It will run the apps in the itunes app store, which is a requirement for me to buy it. And we get iworks which is the other main thing I wanted. I'm also completely thrilled that there are 2 data options, either wifi only or 3g. I think this was very smart on Apples part. I haven't decided if I will go for the 3g model. I really don't "need" it as I want the device for primarily at home and will use my iphone when out.
> 
> Another wonderful thing is that we don't have to repurchase the apps we already own. So all my apps that I use on my iphone are immediately compatible ( as Steve Jobs said) with ipad but also I don't have to pay for them again. And I do have a lot of apps I've paid for, I'm not one of those, free only people.


LogMeIn Ignition which lets you use your desktop or laptop on your iPhone would be pretty sweet on an iPad!


----------



## marianneg

Use iPad as a thin client for your Windows machine?
http://www.theiphoneblog.com/2010/02/02/citrix-enable-remote-windows-7-access-ipad/


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

marianner said:


> Use iPad as a thin client for your Windows machine?
> http://www.theiphoneblog.com/2010/02/02/citrix-enable-remote-windows-7-access-ipad/


ARgghhh! Sacrilege! LOL!!


----------



## Chad Winters

kreelanwarrior said:


> ARgghhh! Sacrilege! LOL!!


ROFL!

Next I need to virtualize Windows 3.1 on my Macbook Pro!!


----------



## rho

911jason said:


> That quote sums it up for me perfectly.


so here is a dumb question - is flash something they can add later with an upgrade?


----------



## Rasputina

honestly I haven't been hindered by the lack of flash on iphone, so I really don't care.


----------



## jason10mm

Well, on a 3" screen, I'd agree with you, flash is not missed. But disable flash on your PC browser and see how much stuff doesn't work! If the ipad is really suppossed to provide a premium web surfing experience, it NEEDS flash.

It CAN do flash, the problem isn't technological. It is because Apple doesn't want flash doing, for free, things that they can charge folks for in the app store. Games, streaming video, all sorts of stuff. They would rather you buy an app instead.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

jason10mm said:


> It is because Apple doesn't want flash doing, for free, things that they can charge folks for in the app store.


The story I get from "insiders" is that the reason is that Flash is a memory and processor hog, both of which aren't good for iPhone/iPod Touch operation. This is also supported by comments I have read from other programmers.

Mike


----------



## Scheherazade

But they would make a flash specific for the platform just like they are doing with Android phones, unless Android based phones really are a heck of a lot better than iPhones, then I suppose that can be a reason why they can handle it and Apple's stuff can't   Of course it's all hot air till it happens, but it's in the works and supposed to be very soon.


----------



## chiffchaff

Sugar said:


> I think this device looks great and at this point I fully plan on getting one as soon as they are available.
> I signed up for notification just as soon as they become available.


me too. I work on a PC all day, so when I use a computer at home it's mostly just to play on the web, manage my photos, answer email and such. The fact that they are providing iWorks so that I can also do a little work (or update the spreadsheet with all my books in it!) if I really need to made it an easy decision. This is where my tax return will go.


----------



## Carld

Scheherazade said:


> But they would make a flash specific for the platform just like they are doing with Android phones, unless Android based phones really are a heck of a lot better than iPhones, then I suppose that can be a reason why they can handle it and Apple's stuff can't  Of course it's all hot air till it happens, but it's in the works and supposed to be very soon.


I can do Flash on my Windows Mobile phone that has a lot less horsepower than the iPad, so I don't think the hardware's a problem. If Apple was really concerned about the performance of Flash they could have shipped the iPad with Flash disabled and allowed the consumer to turn it on and off as needed.


----------



## akpak

jmiked said:


> The story I get from "insiders" is that the reason is that Flash is a memory and processor hog, both of which aren't good for iPhone/iPod Touch operation.


And the fact that Flash has serious security flaws. There are also some indications that the new Windows phone won't support it either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't normally jump into the first iteration of things, but I've been lusting after an iPod Touch for sooo long, and the iP*d   would be even better for my use, because of the size, so I'm probably going to make the leap as soon as they come out. If it can read ePub format, then that would be even better! I'm also signed up to be notified when they come out.  

I'd like the 3G option, but will probably go with the WiFi, because truthfully, I'm seldom out of wireless connectivity and it doesn't seem worth the monthly fee to me for those few times I'd be out of range, although it's a pretty good price for a data plan.

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't normally jump into the first iteration of things, but I've been lusting after an iPod Touch for sooo long, and the iP*d  would be even better for my use, because of the size, so I'm probably going to make the leap as soon as they come out. If it can read ePub format, then that would be even better! I'm also signed up to be notified when they come out.
> 
> I'd like the 3G option, but will probably go with the WiFi, because truthfully, I'm seldom out of wireless connectivity and it doesn't seem worth the monthly fee to me for those few times I'd be out of range, although it's a pretty good price for a data plan.
> 
> Betsy


Well, there wouldn't be a monthly fee, unless you were going to use it that month. You could signup on the way out of town and cancel it when you get back....but you would have the higher upfront cost of the the 3G version.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

< not particularly interested in owning this piece of technology but will be happy to play with Betsy's when she gets it. >


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> < not particularly interested in owning this piece of technology but will be happy to play with Betsy's when she gets it. >


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

luvmy4brats said:


> I was thinking the same thing...


I suspect there will be a lot of "user testing" at a future KB DC meetup...


----------



## geko29

jmiked said:


> The story I get from "insiders" is that the reason is that Flash is a memory and processor hog, both of which aren't good for iPhone/iPod Touch operation. This is also supported by comments I have read from other programmers.


Well I suppose we'll find out for sure this month, as Flash is coming to WebOS, which means the Palm Pre, which uses the exact same processor and GPU as the iPhone 3GS.


----------



## cheerio

I cant wait for a review from a KB members point of view


----------



## Ann in Arlington

per news on the radio just now, the release date is April 3.  But will it fit in an Easter Basket?


----------



## Eeyore

Yep, I also signed up to be pre-notified. Since I have never had a cell phone, net book, or crackberry, the ipad seems like the perfect device to web browse and stay updated to the various newsfeeds. Also, as an amateur photographer, the ipad would be great to use for downloads and display, using the camera tethering device. One thing I find interesting is that the ipad is not pre-loaded with the ibooks app. You have to download it separately. See here:

http://www.9to5mac.com/cloud_nine_56888

Perhaps Amazon will have their app set up by launch day to work on the ipad. (Let's hope!!)

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S.

Eeyore said:


> Yep, I also signed up to be pre-notified. Since I have never had a cell phone, net book, or crackberry, the ipad seems like the perfect device to web browse and stay updated to the various newsfeeds. Also, as an amateur photographer, the ipad would be great to use for downloads and display, using the camera tethering device. One thing I find interesting is that the ipad is not pre-loaded with the ibooks app. You have to download it separately. See here:
> 
> http://www.9to5mac.com/cloud_nine_56888
> 
> Perhaps Amazon will have their app set up by launch day to work on the ipad. (Let's hope!!)
> 
> Best Wishes!


Actually almost all of the Apps available right now will work flawlessly right away with the iPad, and yes that includes the Amazon Kindle App.


----------



## Bren S.

Eeyore said:


> Yep, I also signed up to be pre-notified. Since I have never had a cell phone, net book, or crackberry, the ipad seems like the perfect device to web browse and stay updated to the various newsfeeds. Also, as an amateur photographer, the ipad would be great to use for downloads and display, using the camera tethering device. One thing I find interesting is that the ipad is not pre-loaded with the ibooks app. You have to download it separately. See here:
> 
> http://www.9to5mac.com/cloud_nine_56888
> 
> Perhaps Amazon will have their app set up by launch day to work on the ipad. (Let's hope!!)
> 
> Best Wishes!


Oh and the reason the iBooks app doesn't ship with the iPad is because (due to no fault of Apple) some content is not available internationally.


----------



## Eeyore

Thanks for the information, Sugar! Since this will be my first Apple product, I look forward to using it and getting away from Windows based devices.   

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> < not particularly interested in owning this piece of technology but will be happy to play with Betsy's when she gets it. >





Ann in Arlington said:


> < not particularly interested in owning this piece of technology but will be happy to play with Betsy's when she gets it. >


I'll have a very reasonable fee for use. 


Michael R. Hicks said:


> I suspect there will be a lot of "user testing" at a future KB DC meetup...


We'll have to meet after April 3rd then...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Well, there wouldn't be a monthly fee, unless you were going to use it that month. You could signup on the way out of town and cancel it when you get back....but you would have the higher upfront cost of the the 3G version.


I hadn't seen that we could sign up for a month here and there, that's good to know. I would still not get it as not likely worth it to me as I'm seldom out of wireless range. If we could sign up for a day or so at a time, I would do that. But, for example, we have wireless at our condo we rent for the month. I can wait out the other times.

Looking forward to my iSomething.

Betsy


----------



## Carld

I'm now leaning away from the iPad and towards HP's Slate. It's similar to the iPad but runs Windows 7 with Flash and Multitasking. HP is supposed to deliver at a price equal to the iPad as well.

Here's a video demo of the Slate running Flash based apps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p-RZAwQq0E


----------



## Chad Winters

Carld said:


> I'm now leaning away from the iPad and towards HP's Slate. It's similar to the iPad but runs Windows 7 with Flash and Multitasking. HP is supposed to deliver at a price equal to the iPad as well.
> 
> Here's a video demo of the Slate running Flash based apps.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p-RZAwQq0E


Tempting...although I am thinking that the advantage of being able to buy and use the same apps on my Touch and iPad would be nicer


----------



## Eeyore

Carld said:


> I'm now leaning away from the iPad and towards HP's Slate. It's similar to the iPad but runs Windows 7 with Flash and Multitasking. HP is supposed to deliver at a price equal to the iPad as well.
> 
> Here's a video demo of the Slate running Flash based apps.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p-RZAwQq0E


The only problem I see is that it runs Windows.... [You have 3 high priority security downloads for Windows 7 with a total of 5.2 mb. Do you want to install these now?]

Best Wishes!


----------



## geko29

Eeyore said:


> The only problem I see is that it runs Windows.... [You have 3 high priority security downloads for Windows 7 with a total of 5.2 mb. Do you want to install these now?]


Of course, the alternative is having to download a 300MB "patch" (really a complete reinstall of the whole OS) every month or two to fix the security holes in the iPhone OS. Plus having to plug your device into another computer to actually apply the update, since it can't do it on its own. Jus' sayin'.....


----------



## KindleChickie

You do realize you are comparing a smart phone to a tablet, right?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

The Slate appeals to me more than the iPad (and I'm a Mac lover), even if it does have Windoze, but I won't ever buy any HP products again...


----------



## Chad Winters

KindleChickie said:


> You do realize you are comparing a smart phone to a tablet, right?


but if the phone and the tablet run the same OS on the same hardware (except for the size of the screen) is there any reason not to compare them?


----------



## geko29

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> but if the phone and the tablet run the same OS on the same hardware (except for the size of the screen) is there any reason not to compare them?


I think she meant comparing the iPad (smartphone minus the phone) vs. the Slate, which is an honest-to-god tablet computer running a real desktop OS.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The subject of this topic amuses me.  I keep saying "and that's a problem because?"   

For me, for the apps I want to use on the iPad, which I will be ordering, the size of the iPhone/iPod Touch was an issue.  I don't want an iPhone (I was considering the i'Touch)  I don't want another full computer. I have a netbook which works quite nicely.  I don't want an ereader, I have a Kindle which works quite nicely.  I want a device that does things well that neither of those do, to wit:

--Use as a graphics tablet for art work.  There are several iPhone apps that work quite well for the kind of work I do adapting photographs.  I was considering the iPod Touch, but the size of the iPad makes this sooo much more appropriate.
--Reading PDFs.  (I have a K1; I'd considered a DX for its PDF capabilities, but couldn't see getting a 2d Kindle.)
--Reading the NYTimes.    (I can do that on the K1 or on my netbook, but it looks sooo much better in the iPad app.)
--Other apps for the iPhone/i'Touch/iPad, such as some birding apps.
--And I can use it to do easy slideshow demos of my quilts.
--AND I can use it to read my Amazon books in low light conditions without an external light.  I don't do this often, but sometimes...and I don't typically have problems with backlighting bothering my eyes.  I'll sync my current book.  (And yes, I can do this on my netbook, too, and have.)

Everybody has different needs, but I think the iPad is going to fill a real niche with me without duplicating much.

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The subject of this topic amuses me. I keep saying "and that's a problem because?"


Same here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For those interested, the Apple Store is being updated now; won't be long till the iPad is available....

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

I got my pre-order email this morning. I'm holding out for the 3g model though.


----------



## Bren S.

Rasputina said:


> I got my pre-order email this morning. I'm holding out for the 3g model though.


I ordered my 64gb wifi & 3G early this morning. They are doing pre-orders for the 3G models now.


----------



## KindleChickie

Sugar said:


> I ordered my 64gb wifi & 3G early this morning. They are doing pre-orders for the 3G models now.


Me too. I usually get an employee discount but couldnt get one with the iPad. Usually, we get anywhere from 10-15% off from Apple.

Did you get the keyboard dock? I was going to but saw they were showing the wireless keyboard as an option for the iPad and I already have one of those.


----------



## ak rain

it does look pretty but has no niche in my life.


----------



## Bren S.

KindleChickie said:


> Me too. I usually get an employee discount but couldnt get one with the iPad. Usually, we get anywhere from 10-15% off from Apple.
> 
> Did you get the keyboard dock? I was going to but saw they were showing the wireless keyboard as an option for the iPad and I already have one of those.


Oh I know I heard Employees weren't being given a discount on the iPad at this point anyways.

No I didn't get the keyboard dock as like you said the wireless keyboard will work great.


----------



## Bren S.

FYI

iPad sales were 50,000 units in the 1st 2 hours alone, and averaged 25,000 per hour after that. 

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/03/12/ipad_50000_sales_in_2_hours_apple_tv_bumped_mysterious_app_icon.html


----------



## Carld

Michael R. Hicks said:


> The Slate appeals to me more than the iPad (and I'm a Mac lover), even if it does have Windoze, but I won't ever buy any HP products again...


The Slate appeals to me too. It doesn't have the iPad's App store but as a full computer it can run just about everything, and it can support he Overdrive Library service and just about any ebook format out there.


----------



## Bren S.

Carld said:


> The Slate appeals to me too. It doesn't have the iPad's App store but as a full computer it can run just about everything, and it can support he Overdrive Library service and just about any ebook format out there.


That's the wonderful thing about having choices.
Enjoy your Slate whenever it comes out.


----------

